# Series/ Parallel switching.



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Is it that in a series/ parallel, the motor/s get full amps and half volts in sreies setup. With full voltage and half amps. So that the series/parallel switch, changes from tq to hp setting? (I have no desire to go over the torque thing.) I am trying to figure the best torque curve.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dink said:


> Is it that in a series/ parallel, the motor/s get full amps and half volts in series setup. With full voltage and half amps in the parallel setup. So that the series/parallel switch, changes from tq to hp setting? (I have no desire to go over the torque thing.) I am trying to figure the best torque curve.


That is pretty much how it works...allows for higher initial peak torque, launch torque...


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> That is pretty much how it works...allows for higher initial peak torque, launch torque...


 I'm trying to start into this arena, with a litle face. I somewhat, understand ICE's and have learned dc series motors demand, but perform for low end performance! It's the David Golitith thing.The little guy can win! I ran sbc for ever and went to bbc for the tq.(bad choice) You can multiply tq, with gears, but you have time to rpm. The series / paralllel seems the way to go, in a low volt area.72 v,


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

The trick is to get all things to work together at the proper time?


----------

